# Forum > News > Community Chat >  Catchy title for a paper on Gun Control

## SkilzDatKilz2

I am for gun control and i need a catchy title

----------


## C-Death

I got one

"Reasons not to screw with me"

----------


## Clovian

Well, i had a good one for being against control. but since you are for gun control your basically just a ****** ** ** ***** **8***

----------


## jdismeuc

Oh no! not a "****** ** ** ***** **8***" lol. how about "Boom headshot!"

----------


## SkilzDatKilz2

Wow this is a serious paper as in worth 20 percent of my grade?

----------


## champion538

Violence in America : Guns Under Fire


That's all I can come up with. If you could elaborate a little on the actual content in the essay that would be great.

----------


## Loveshock

*"Guns Don't Kill People, Husbands That Come Home Early Do"*

----------


## shade599

"Put 'em Back in the Holster: Why We Need Gun Control" ?

----------


## fredthebuilder

Guns: The Not So Silent Killer

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

"Gun Control: Why we do not need another Eric Harris"

----------


## Clovian

Gun control: take them out of the hands of the innocent and into the hands of the bad.

----------


## jdismeuc

> Gun control: take them out of the hands of the innocent and into the hands of the bad.


I totally agree with you. I am in a criminal justice and we had a conversation about this last week. If the goverment were to require everyonr to hand in their guns who would? the good guys. The bad guys and gangsters would keep them.

----------

